# Winging a wingbone



## FLQuacker (May 27, 2019)

Here's a few pics of how I've made my first 2 calls. It seems to work for me. 

The bones are the first 2 that attach to the body. The upper bones. The 2nd bone is actually a 2 piece bone. So 3 total.

The smallest bone used for the mouthpiece has a flattened oblong end, that is the mouth end.

The bell end bone has skeleton structure inside that has to be cleaned out, I use a dremel. This one had a lot of hemorrhaging and usually its cleaner than this one. 

The smaller bones are relatively hollow other than the marrow. I clean the inside after boiling for about an hr with borax and dish soap. Pipe cleaners work or just blow it out.

It's just a matter of cutting and sizing the ends to fit inside each other. Be gentle because the bones will crack if you force them. Any gaps are just filled up with epoxy when glued up.

I use a toothpick and drip the epoxy down into the joint.

Fit the bones with the natural curvature but turn the mouthpiece end so the mouth ended oblong end is perpendicular to the curve. That when when playing the call, the bell is curved straight down or up.

I use the JB weld to create a smooth transition so it wraps easy. 

Its personal preference on finishing. I have chosen to leave the bones natural. You can bleach them. I'll say the best for that is a hair beauty peroxide formula. It's way stronger than the brown bottle store stuff. That's a waste of time in my opinion. I've used the hair product often on European mounts. It can be corrosive on bones so just thin it and don't leave it on real long. Multiple applications gets you there.

I have used tru oil on both calls I've done. I like the looks and think it's more of an old school traditional look than the "fishn rod epoxy". The epoxy route may have benefits in it stays "soft" and pliable. But I'm assuming traditional finishes were lacquer based or shellac. We'll see how the oil wears over time.

For wrapping tips just Google rod making.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 5 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 3


----------



## ThomasT (May 28, 2019)

Hello Wayne,

Very well done and thanks for showing the process.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 28, 2019)

Very cool Wayne. That looks great. Thank you!


----------



## NeilYeag (May 28, 2019)

That is really interesting. So many people around here with unique talents. Looks like a work of art. So now for the uninformed. What do you do with this thing?


----------



## Wildthings (May 28, 2019)

NeilYeag said:


> That is really interesting. So many people around here with unique talents. Looks like a work of art. So now for the uninformed. What do you do with this thing?



It's a turkey call! You suck on the small end to make sounds like a turkey yelping

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The100road (May 30, 2019)

So cool! Makes me want to try one some day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 3, 2019)

FLQuacker said:


> The bones are the first 2 that attach to the body. The upper bones. The 2nd bone is actually a 2 piece bone. So 3 total.



So, to be clear, that's a leg bone and 2 wing bones? yes?


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 3, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> So, to be clear, that's a leg bone and 2 wing bones? yes?


looks like a wing drumette bone and a wing flats pair of bones just like my favorite chicken wings






preferably like this, mmmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jun 3, 2019)

Exactly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 4, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> So, to be clear, that's a leg bone and 2 wing bones? yes?





A leg bone???

You got @Tony sized turkeys up there in Conneckticut, or what??? Ain't no turkey leg that dad blamed short!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 4, 2019)

In my defense, there was no blue lighter for scale....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 6, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> So, to be clear, that's a leg bone and 2 wing bones? yes?


So to be clear NO!! All three wing bones from the same side wing. Those pictures might not help you with your visual comprehension skills


----------

